# 64 Fuel Gauge



## bigblock (Nov 4, 2015)

I am in need of a fuel gauge for a 64 GTO . Any help would be appreciated .

Bill


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

I have one . Does yours not work,or is it intermittent?


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

I have one. was hanging on to it just in case. I found out what was wrong with my original one and fixed it.
Does your work intermittently ?or is it MIA LOL.


----------



## bigblock (Nov 4, 2015)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the reply. Mine goes to about 5/8 when the tank is full .


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

If you remove the wire at the sending unit back at the tank, and ground it, what does the gauge do?


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

Also using an ohmeter , if you ohm the sender in the tank(with full of gas) what is the reading?


----------



## bigblock (Nov 4, 2015)

I have tested with a new sending unit and the results are the same ,


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

sending unit was a 0-30 ohm unit?

what is the part number on the gauge face?


----------



## bigblock (Nov 4, 2015)

I have tried both sending units . Can the gauge part # be read without removing it ?


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

No. It is behind the escutcheon plate. 
So you have tried the 30 ohm and the 90 ohm?
Have you measured the resistance of the wire itself? Did you check the ground path for high resistance?

Not trying to be a butthead. Just trying to rule out everything so you dont get a gauge and still have the same problem ay?

I have seen wiring here in the rustbelt literally be nothing more than green fuzzy powder inside the insulation , which doesnt conduct too well. :wink3:


----------



## bigblock (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks for the advice so far . I will run a temporary wire when I get a chance but the wire harness was replaced when the car was body off restored about 8 yrs ago .


----------



## bigblock (Nov 4, 2015)

*Thanks*

The results are the same with a jumper from the tank to the gauge .


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

Sounds like a problem in the gauge. I guess you should pull it and inspect it .Maybe in the back of the gauge there is something obstructing it.

While you are at it , ohm out the individual coils on the back and I will check the one I have to verify the readings. That should prove out the gauge condition.


----------



## bigblock (Nov 4, 2015)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the help ,


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

bigblock said:


> The results are the same with a jumper from the tank to the gauge .


Read the OHMS coming out of the sending unit. That will tell you if it is sender or the actual gauge.


----------

